# كلمات رجاء لكل يائس



## angil sky (27 يوليو 2011)

+ مع المسيح لا يفقد احد رجائه مع صفات الله الجميلة لا يفقد احد رجائه 
الرجاء هو نافذة من نور يشرق على النفس التى يضغطها الظلام 

+  خليك عايش فى الرجاء ، لا تيأس مهما كانت ظروف الحياة ، مهما تعقدت الأمور  أمامك ، مهما بدا لك أن الرب تخلى عنك أو تركك ، مهما ظهر لك كل شىء أنه  مظلم وقاتم ، خلى عندك رجاء فى إن الله لا يتركك ، يحبك وأنت بار وأنت 
خاطئ










+ إن النعمة الإلهية عندما ترفرف بأجنحتها على الإنسان تطرد عنه كل كدر وحزن وقلق وتبلسم قلبه ببلسمها الذى لا يوصف. 

+ ليتنا بدلاً من أن ننظر إلي الحاضر المتعب الذي أمامنا ، ننظر بعين الرجاء إلي المستقبل المبهج الذى في يد الله 
الرجاء يمنع الخوف ، ويمنع القلق و الاضطراب ، و يبعث الاطمئنان . 
بل أننا نكون \" فرحين في الرجاء \" ( رو 12: 12) 

+ الذي لا يستطيعه الضعف البشري ، تقدر عليه قوة الله . و الذي لا تستطيعه حكمه الناس ، تقدرون عليه حكمه الله . 
الرجاء هو ينبوع من فرح يعزى النفس التى يضغطها الكأبة 




 






+ أنت محبوب جداً ، أنت موضع أهتمامى ،  مهما كنت صغير فى أعين الناس ومحتقر منهم ، حتى لو كنت مثل الفتيلة المدخنة  ، فالله قادر أن يرسل إليها ريحاً فتشتعل من جديد ، ودفة صغيرة فى المركب  لكنها تدير المركب كله . 

+ مهما سقطت فى الخطية ، ضع ثقتك ورجاءك  بالله وهو لا يخيب ، فهناك رجاء أعطاه الرب للشجرة التى لم تثمر ثلاث سنوات  ، فنقب حولها ووضع زبلاً ، لعلها تثمر فيما بعد . 

+ الله لا يعسر  عليه شىء ، هناك رجاء للعاقر التى لم تلد ، حتى لو مر عليها زمان يستحيل  فيه أن تنجب ، لكنه يقول لها \" ترنمى أيتها العاقر ، ووسعى خيامك ، لأن  نسلك سيرثون أمماً ويعمرون مدناً خربة \" (اش 54(




 






+ إن كنت مصلوبًا وبخاصة من أجل الحق أو من  أجل الإيمان ، فاعرف أن كل ألم تقاسيه هو محسوب عند الله ، له إكليله فى  السماء وبركته على الأرض . 


+ لا تظن أن الله عند إبطاء فى  إتخاذ القرارات ، فالله ليس عنده إسراع أو إبطاء ، فالله يعمل فى كل وقت ،  فهو لا يتأخر ، فهو إله الهزيع الرابع ، فهو يعمل بقوة لكنه يعمل فى الوقت  المناسب الذى تحدده حكمته . 

+ أنتظر الرب دائما فى فرح وليس وأنت فى حالة تذمر واضطراب ، أنتظر وأنت قوى القلب واثق فى قراراته الحكيمة ، فالرب يعمل فعلاً . 












+ ثق أن معك من السماء جيوش تحارب عنك وتصلى  من أجلك ، فأن قام عليك جيش فأطمئن ولا يهتز قلبك ، لأن الذين معنا أكثر  من الذين علينا . الحرب للرب، يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون . 

+ لا تنظر إلى الضيقات التى تمر بها ، بل أنظر إلى الحلول التى فى يد الله ، فلا تقل يارب عندى هم كبير ، بل قل ياهم لى رب كبير . 

+  أنت فى جدول أعمال الله ، لا ينساك ، فهو لا يهملك ولا يتركك ، وأنت مع  الله ترى باب السماء مفتوحة تماماً وملائكة الله تصعد وتنزل عليك ، وتقول  معهم الله يفتح ولا أحد يغلق ، ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح . فكل باب مغلق له عند  الرب الف مفتاح ، والله يستطيع أن يفتح جميع الأبواب المغلقة .




​






+ سيظل يسوع فاتحًا ذراعيه باستمرار لأنه يريد نفسك التى مات عنها لكى يحتضنها. 

+  الله قد يسمح لقوى الشر أن تقوم علينا ، ولكنه فى نفس الوقت يأمر القوات  السمائية أن تقف معنا وتحمينا . ونحن نغنى مع أليشع النبى الذى اجتاز نفس  التجربة ونقول : \"إن الذين معنا أكثر من الذين علينا \" ويقول الرب لكل  واحد منا : 
\" لا تخش من خوف الليل ، ولا من سهم يطير فى النهار . يسقط عن يسارك ألوف، وعن يمينك ربوات وأما أنت فلا يقتربون إليك \" . 

+  ما دامت الحرب للرب ، اعتمد عليه إذاً وليكن رجاؤك فيه ، مهما وقفت ضدك  خطية أو شهوة ، تجربة أو مشكلة ، ومهما وقف ضدك الناس الأشرار . 













+ ثق أنك لست وحدك . أنت مُحاط بمعونة إلهية وقوات سمائية تحيط بك ، وقديسون يشفعون فيك 

+ لا تنظر إلى المشكلة ، إنما إلى الله الذى يحلها . شعورك بأن الله واقف معك فى 
مشكلتك يمنحك رجاء وقوة . 

+ إن الله لا يمنع الشدة عن أولاده ولا يمنع التجربة والضيقة ، ولكنه يعطى انتصارًا على الشدائد ويعطى احتمالاً وحلاً . 

تأكد إن بعد هذه الضيقات سيعطى الله النعمة لان كل نعمه تتقدمها محنه +













فسلم أمورك له فهو صادق فى وعده ( لا أهملك  ولا أتركك , إن نسيت الأم رضيعها أنا لا أنساكم ) متضايقين ولكن غير يائسين  ملقين كل همكم عليه لأنه يهتم بكم 

. ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب + 


:16_14_51::16_14_51::16_14_51::16_14_51::16_14_51::16_14_51:​​


----------



## sparrow (27 يوليو 2011)

امين يارب يملانا رجاء
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يوليو 2011)

يسوع هو رجاؤنا واملنا


----------



## ramzy1913 (27 يوليو 2011)




----------



## angil sky (27 يوليو 2011)

> امين يارب يملانا رجاء
> شكرا لتعبك







الرب يباركك وميرسي
للمرور الجميل
​


----------



## angil sky (27 يوليو 2011)

> يسوع هو رجاؤنا واملنا










الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك
وميرسي للمرور
​


----------



## angil sky (27 يوليو 2011)

>









اشكرك وميرسي للمرور الجميل
وربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليك
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2011)

*جميـــل جدا
شكرا جدا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## angil sky (30 يوليو 2011)

> *جميـــل جدا*
> * شكرا جدا*
> * الرب يباركك*




الرب يباركك استاذي
واشكرك على المرور والتعليق
الغالي
​


----------



## free20 (30 يوليو 2011)

أمين أمين 
  اشكرك كثيرا على الكلمات الرائعة المعزية
 الرب يبارك حياتك





​


----------



## angil sky (30 يوليو 2011)

> أمين أمين
> اشكرك كثيرا على الكلمات الرائعة المعزية
> الرب يبارك حياتك








god bless you & thanks to
your pass
​


----------

